
YouTube Takes Down Chess Podcast for Being Harmful or Dangerous - mellosouls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSjrYWPxsG8
======
mellosouls
TL;DW:

Taken down mid live-stream.

Automated take-down.

Automated instant appeal rejection.

No explanation why - hypothesised black/white terminology.

750K subscribers.

1800 previous videos with no prior breach of guidelines.

